# New owner of 1989 Skyline r32 gts 4door - please help!



## mimi6025 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi, I've just become the proud owner of a 1989 4 door Skyline R32 gts; (although the decal stickers say gtr ?) I love the car and would like to be out driving it as we speak but I have a small problem - I can't find an insurance company that has even heard of it let alone will quote me for it!! Does anyone else own the same model and if so could you please let me know who you're insured with. Please can someone help me b4 I go potty!! Thanx, Marie


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Ring A-Plan their number is 0845 071 1234. I'm sure they'll know what it is


----------



## mimi6025 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanx John - I'll give them a ring tomorrow' ur a star!


----------



## Antquinn (Jul 22, 2005)

any luck mate? what have they quoted for you?


----------



## darrose (Dec 29, 2002)

My taxi is insured through Tett Hamilton.

Darren


----------



## mimi6025 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanx guys - I got till the end of October to work it out. I'll let you know which company can find it!


----------

